# LOD misbehaving. How do you report this type of behaviour anonmyously?



## SoftlinesCloserFTW (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a new employee at a target store, been there about a month or so. two nights ago, after close, The LOD called us all up to the front for "Snackies", I thought she meant she was going to purchase some snacks for the crew, but wondered how she'd pay for them on her pay. I was grossly misunderstanding. The head cashier opened a register, set it up for Requisitioned or damaged (couldn't see clearly, then the LOD brought up an assortment of snacks, snickers ice cream bars, reese's ice cream bars, multiple little debbie snacks, and every employee grabbed a 20 oz soda and scanned them into the register and no money was exchanged, no card swiped... 40 bucks at least worth of stuff. She does this on a regular basis apparently. She said it had to be our little secret and it was our reward for doing a good job, so she likes to do it when she's the closing manager. This wasn't food that was going to be thrown away, the food was in perfect condition. She went out, grabbed food off the shelf and put it into the computer as damaged.

I realize ethically this is horrid, and it's shrink. So what is the best way to report this behaviour and remain anonymous?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't report it. It was a store reward, we get them 2 a month when a certain etl closes. She does it because we finished early & made sales. It is a valid transaction. On the secret part is other etl's who can't get the team out early due to tasks or whatever.
Our etl log buys coffee for top 5 tm's of the day, every time he works. I want in on the deal!


----------



## SoftlinesCloserFTW (Oct 22, 2011)

she didn't pay for it. It's stealing from the company. The fact that she wanted us to hush up about it proves that its not allowed. My dilemma isn't over wether or not to report it, but simply how to report it.


----------



## Formina Sage (Oct 22, 2011)

There's a requisition code for Team Appreciation or something similar. I would question her if this happens every time she works but to call it stealing is not accurate.


----------



## ISIS639 (Oct 22, 2011)

Formina is right.  There is no card that needs to be swiped, no cash that needs to be exchanged.  This manager wasn't doing anything wrong.  The fact that she scanned them into the register tells me she was doing exactly what she needed to do.  She is signed on to the register with her number and if whoever is in charge of expenses at your store doesn't question her about doing it on a regular basis, neither should you.  If you have a problem with her, you're going to have to find something else to gripe about.  You dilemma isn't how to report it, I promise,THERE IS NOTHING TO REPORT.  If you want to make a fool of yourself, feel free and call the integrity hotline.  The number is up at the TCS. But beware, your store will find out and every ETL will assume the same thing I am assuming.  You don't like this ETL and are looking for a reason to get her into trouble.  Trust me, this isn't a reason. You don't understand the requisition process, which leads me to believe you have never worked in retail.  Every retail establishment has a way to take goods from their store for their use without actually buying it.  Why would they pay sales tax on something they own?  Drop it.  Now.  Its not your problem.  Its not a problem, period.  She was asking you to keep it hush hush to create excitement about it. Trust me, she wasn't sharing a big, dark secret with you guys.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 22, 2011)

As far as I know she isn't doing anything wrong.
I've seen LOD's buy the Sunday morning crew breakfast or the Saturday night closing crew snacks.
They have a fund where they can requisition food for that purpose.
She's trying to make your guys feel special.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

The only question remains to me, did the op get anything?


----------



## ISM Master (Oct 22, 2011)

Our etls requisition food like ice cream, chips, and soda from time to time for recognition.  They have a separate account code for this that they type into the register.  She is not stealing because the money for the food is coming out of the store account.  Now if she didn't requisition the food, than that would be stealing.


----------



## The Mule (Oct 22, 2011)

Not that this has to do with the registers, but our ETLs buy the Sunday morning ad set team 2 boxes of donuts from a local shop. Tradition has been going on for YEARS, lol.


----------



## Target Annie (Oct 22, 2011)

SoftlinesCloserFTW said:


> I'm a new employee at a target store, been there about a month or so. two nights ago, after close, The LOD called us all up to the front for "Snackies", I thought she meant she was going to purchase some snacks for the crew, but wondered how she'd pay for them on her pay. I was grossly misunderstanding. The head cashier opened a register, set it up for Requisitioned or damaged (couldn't see clearly, then the LOD brought up an assortment of snacks, snickers ice cream bars, reese's ice cream bars, multiple little debbie snacks, and every employee grabbed a 20 oz soda and scanned them into the register and no money was exchanged, no card swiped... 40 bucks at least worth of stuff. She does this on a regular basis apparently. She said it had to be our little secret and it was our reward for doing a good job, so she likes to do it when she's the closing manager. This wasn't food that was going to be thrown away, the food was in perfect condition. She went out, grabbed food off the shelf and put it into the computer as damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not stealing - its called a requisition - we get food all the time - it is accounted because it was scanned at the register.


----------



## RedDog (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep this is a fund and its ok.  The store pays for the items out of a specific account.  If the items were not being scanned or at the very least the bar codes being collected to scan later then you would have and issue.  However what you describe is ok.  The amount of money spent is tracked and if your STL feels to much is being spent they will step in.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud shut the ************ up. If it was really against the rules any decent LOD/ETL/SrTL would not do it. And, what everyone else has said too.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Oct 22, 2011)

This is normal as everyone else is saying. To highlight how this might be different to some we recently hired a cart attendant who previously worked at wally world and he said that they never gave him free stuff so this was a totally new concept to him when everyone got their pop and candy bar for free. As a GSA I know that there is a valid team member benefits account for this.


----------



## CrazyTarget (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, they have a yearly budget for that.


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, the joys of requisitioning. One of our HR TMs had a ton of that Halloween cereal (Count Chocula, Boo Berry, Frankenberry) requisitioned for the breakroom and it's always brought up at the morning huddle.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like standard requisition protocol, which is done at a register & no money is moved because it's keyed in from one of several types of accts. 
601 is supplies, tools, small fixtures, etc. 549 is rewards & recognition (sounds like what your ETL was doing). There's also accts for things like replacing guest property (lost gift card due to TM theft, clothes ruined due to spills/torn on fixtures, etc).


----------



## greatteam (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud......she requisitioned the food for you guys to reward you for working hard, and you want to report her to integrity for it? Woooowwwwww


Go ahead. Report it. I'm sure the Integrity operators could use a laugh.


----------



## Barcode (Oct 24, 2011)

OP you are new to Target and probably don't understand what a requisition is...

People with supervisor and above access can requisition merchandise from the floor, and it comes out of the Store's account. It is a valid transaction.

There is nothing for you to report.


----------



## stupid rules (Oct 25, 2011)

OP you are an idiot.


----------



## calimero (Oct 25, 2011)

I am guessing the OP has been working for the blue team (WM)...been there!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2011)

"wondered how she'd pay for them on her pay"  How do you know what ETLs make?
"opened a register, set it up for Requisitioned or damaged" Checklanes aren't set up for 'damaged' merch; only service desk.

Sounds a bit like a troll or ethics test. 
Ya'll remember the  thread about the 'lost sunglasses'?


----------



## spikegrouchy (Oct 26, 2011)

SoftlinesCloserFTW said:


> I'm a new employee at a target store, been there about a month or so. two nights ago, after close, The LOD called us all up to the front for "Snackies", I thought she meant she was going to purchase some snacks for the crew, but wondered how she'd pay for them on her pay. I was grossly misunderstanding. The head cashier opened a register, set it up for Requisitioned or damaged (couldn't see clearly, then the LOD brought up an assortment of snacks, snickers ice cream bars, reese's ice cream bars, multiple little debbie snacks, and every employee grabbed a 20 oz soda and scanned them into the register and no money was exchanged, no card swiped... 40 bucks at least worth of stuff. She does this on a regular basis apparently. She said it had to be our little secret and it was our reward for doing a good job, so she likes to do it when she's the closing manager. This wasn't food that was going to be thrown away, the food was in perfect condition. She went out, grabbed food off the shelf and put it into the computer as damaged.
> 
> I realize ethically this is horrid, and it's shrink. So what is the best way to report this behaviour and remain anonymous?



Hey hon, don't worry about it.  My ETL gives us (the flow team with about 40 TMs) a 20 oz soda at least once a week.  If he forgets, I remind him. (I usually get a 2-liter bottle because the retail price is usually lower when on sale than a 20 oz bottle.  I then keep it in the break room refrigerator so I can drink it all week!)  As long as the product is scanned through the register, it is accounted for.  Just enjoy this little perk.  We get very few, you know.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 26, 2011)

stupid rules said:


> OP you are an idiot.



That's insulting ACTUAL idiots...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Oct 26, 2011)

redeye58 said:


> "wondered how she'd pay for them on her pay"  How do you know what ETLs make?
> "opened a register, set it up for Requisitioned or damaged" Checklanes aren't set up for 'damaged' merch; only service desk.
> 
> Sounds a bit like a troll or ethics test.
> Ya'll remember the  thread about the 'lost sunglasses'?



I smelled the troll a few words into the OP's post... Same with the lost sunglasses thread.


----------



## Formina Sage (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright we're all done here. If the OP was legit, then the question has surely been answered. Topic closed.


----------

